# Just shot my Mossberg 590a1 with slugs. WOW!!



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, I just put 5 rounds of slugs thru my 590a1 and man, that gun can shoot. It's the heavy barrel, ghost ring sighted, 18.5" barrel model and I put 5 shots into a 2" group, off hand, at 25yrds. Three of em' were touching, man, I need to shoot slugs more often.

:beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I use a Mossberg 835 with a fully rifled slug barrel and that thing is a deer killing machine. We have to use shotguns in SC WI but if I ever go up north Ill still be using the old pumpkin slinger.


----------

